# Gut besuchter IRC für Photoshop?



## ten (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ihr, 

Ich suche aktive IRC Channels für Adobe Phtoshop um die alltäglichen Probleme zu mindern 

...wenn möglich einen in Deutsch und einer in English


Kenn ihr was?

Gruss
ten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Da es sich um kein direktes Photoshop-spezifisches Problem handelt, verschieb ich
das Ganze mal in die Creative Lounge.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch gern bei Fragen im hauseigenen Chat melden.


----------

